# Bonham, Tx, PRTA, Directions to Amateur Stake



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

New grounds are being used for the Amateur. The directions are:

Go east on Hwy 56 about 4 miles past Mark Edward's place to Dodd City.
At Dodd City, turn right at the signal light onto Road 2077.
Go almost 2 miles to Road 3015 and turn right. Follow Road 3015 for almost 2 miles to the Amateur and park on the right.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone have open & Qual callbacks?
rotation for the open?

thanks!


----------



## jollydog (Jul 10, 2006)

Qual Placements:
# 16 Misty Melo 1st
# 24 Kenny Trott 2nd
# 5 Misty Melo. 3rd
# 2 Kenny Trott 4th 
# 1 David Gossom RJ

Derby 8:00 AM start John Pampy's


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Open Callbacks to 2nd series:

2, 7, 8, 9, 11, 12, 13, 18, 21, 22, 23, 24, 25, 26, 27, 28, 31, 33, 34, 37, 42, 43, 45, 46, 48, 50, 52, 57, 60, 61, 63, 64, 65, 66, 67.

Rotation for remaining Open series will be: 53-3-19


----------



## EJ (Dec 5, 2011)

Nice job Misty!!


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Amateur callbacks to the 4th series: 8, 16, 19, 22, 25, 31, 38, 42, 44. 4th Series will be held at Mark Edward's at 0900--tonight we go on daylight savings time so don't forget to set your clocks forward an hour. Starting number is 16.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Derby finished it's 4th: 
1 9
2 4
3 25
4 11
RJ 29
jams: 5-8-14-15-16-18-20-24-28-31


----------



## Rig (Mar 1, 2005)

Open callbacks to the 4th series:

8, 9, 23, 24, 26, 34, 46, 63.


----------



## Charlene Chastain (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you PRTA for another wonderful trial! Lots of hard work by many, THANK YOU.

Much fun even though Lucky and I went out on the land blind in the Qual. 

But, very happy because Roadie finished his first Derby ever; in the company of some very, very nice dogs.

WAY TO GO MOM!!!!


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

Congratulations to Milligan/Penny (BOO) with the Open 1St. 1 point from FC. Nice


----------



## marshallstone (Feb 14, 2011)

Hello, 1 point from qual for National!!!!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Open Results:
1. 46 Boo Milligan/Penny
2. 26 Mako Erhardt/Coleman
3. 8 Tee Erhardt/Grammer
4. 34 Skyy Woodyard
RJ. 9 Pebbles Trott/Jones, Danforth
Jam. 63 Carson Erhardt/Wheeler


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Am results:
1. 44 Hank Marcellus/Marcellus, Allbritton
2. 22 Tubb Russell
3. 25 Nick Hartl/Hartl, Grammer
4. 42 Stanley Fregelette
RJ. 16 Tubby Holland


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

jgrammer said:


> Am results:
> 1. 44 Hank Marcellus/Marcellus, Allbritton
> 2. 22 Tubb Russell
> 3. 25 Nick Hartl/Hartl, Grammer
> ...


Congrats to all the placements.
But you talk about impressive that RJ for Tubby while being handled by his littermate Holland!!!!!
That Dr Ed Aycock is one hell of a trainer to pull that off


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Hooray for Hank, Pete, and Ed, qualified for the National Amateur!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Looks like you had a lock on the 3rd place ribbons, Jean. Congratulations to you and Tom.

Chuck


----------

